# Via Unichrome guia completa!!!! [SOLUCIONADO]

## ulises.dumount

GUIA COMPLETA SOBRE COMO INSTALAR EL XORG 7 DE FORMA MODULAR INCORPORANDO LOS CONTROLADORES DE VIDEO VIA UNICHROME:

Lo primero que debemos hacer es eliminar por completo todo lo que tengamos instalado de alguna version previa del Xorg de la siguiente manera:

# emerge -Ca xorg-x11 virtual/x11

Luego deberemos desenmascarar el xorg cuyo numero concuerde exactamente con el que queremos instalar en mi caso introduzco la linea >=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0.0_rc0 dentro del archivo:etc/portage/package.keywords y tambien dentro del archivo:etc/portage/package.unmask

Luego reviso que el archivo:/etc/make.conf incluya mi placa de video, esto se lo puede ver desde la aplicación:ufed o desde un simple editor de texto buscando la placa de video, en mi caso:video_cards_via. Tambien voy a copiar aquí la configuracion entera de mi make.conf:

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this$

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="X509 accessibility acpi apache2 asf bash-completion big-tables

     bootsplash browserplugin cairo caps ccache cdr cdrom chipcard

     chroot cle266 cluster cracklib dmx dri dtaus emacs extensions

     extraengine extras flash font-server fpx geldkarte geometry glx

     gmail gnutls graphviz hbci hpn imap inline insecure-drivers

     insecure-patches insecure-savers jabber javascript jbig john

     kdeenablefinal kdepim kerberos lm_sensors mailwrapper mbox md5sum

     mmx mpeg2 mplayer musicbrainz nautilus nptl nsplugin oci8 offensive

     ofx on-the-fly-crypt openssh openssl php ppds profile pwdb quotes

     rdesktop rtc sasl sensord sftplogging sguil slp snortsam

     spamassassin sse symlink toolbar unichrome vda video_cards_fbdev

     video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via vim vim-pager

     virus-scan visualization win32codecs xfs xinerama xprint

     xscreensaver xvmc -freetds -gdbm -odbc -postgres"

LINGUAS="es"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

VIDEO_CARDS="via vesa fbdev"

ALSA_CARDS="via82xx"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/x11-base/"

http_proxy="http://192.168.1.72:8080"

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

DISTDIR=${PORTDIR}/distfiles

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

La seccion de proxy es porque tengo instalado un replicador para poder emerger aplicaciones en red desde otras Pcs tomando los binarios que previamente he compilado con mi pc.

Luego de estos pasos se debera crear el directorio /var/lib/xkb de la siguiente forma:

# mkdir /var/lib/xkb 

Luego ejecutamos el comando:

# emerge xorg-x11

Nos dara un error diciendo que necesita determinada aplicación para poder instalar el xorg-x11 pero que esta enmascarada. Lo que debemos hacer entonces es agregar dicha aplicación a los archivos: 

etc/portage/package.keywords y etc/portage/package.unmask. (Yo fui agregando uno por uno y la verdad que es una forma bastante tediosa de hacerlo no se que hubiese pasado de haber ejecutado el comando ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86).

Una vez agregados todas las aplicaciones necesarias (en mi caso 83), se instalara el xorg-x11 (en mi caso el Xorg 7.0). 

Ya podemos disfrutar de esta actualizacion sin tener que esperar a que la gente de Gentoo lo incluya en su portage, ya que se demoran mucho a la hora de agregar alguna actualizacion de Xorg.

[/b]Saludos!

----------

## alexlm78

Bueno, creo que me toca que pasarla a AMD64, espero me sirva y dje el driver vesa definitivamente.

Saluditos.

----------

## hectora

Ya tengo instalado el Xorg 7, pero cuando trato de iniciarlo con el driver via no funciona.

  Si hago un lsmod, no pudeo ver los drivers "via, via_agp, agpart"  cargados, si trato de cargarlos manualmente, el sistema me responde que no existen.

  Trate recompilando el kernel "genkernel --menuconfig all", y al buscar los drivers en la gui de texto, no los consigo.

Tu tuviste que realizar alguna configuracion adicional en el kernel?....

Mi output de lsmod:

snd_pcm_oss            38208  0

snd_mixer_oss          13120  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            24928  0

snd_seq_midi_event      3520  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                35376  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

ohci_hcd               15300  0

parport_pc             28132  0

parport                22920  1 parport_pc

floppy                 48068  0

pcspkr                  1188  0

rtc                     9236  0

via_rhine              17764  0

mii                     3008  1 via_rhine

ehci_hcd               23208  0

usbhid                 30272  0

uhci_hcd               25264  0

sata_via                5860  0

libata                 36492  1 sata_via

usbcore                83748  5 ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,usbhid,uhci_hcd

initio                 17092  0

snd_via82xx            18036  0

snd_ac97_codec         63936  1 snd_via82xx

snd_ac97_bus            1248  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                53284  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              16260  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          6696  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         4704  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            15744  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          5132  3 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd                    34244  11 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

soundcore               5472  1 snd

gracias ... saludos

----------

## ulises.dumount

Mira, yo logré que me funcionen los controladores VIA UNICHROME gracias al Xorg 7.0 pero tenes que tener previamente cargados los módulos VIA en tu núcleo. La mejor forma es configurar el núcleo y compilarlo a mano, o sea sin utilizar el genkernel. Yo lo hice de esa forma y lo que tenés que habilitar en el núcleo es:

Device Drivers ------ Character Devices -----

<M> /dev/agpart

<M>   VIA chipset support  

<M> Direct Rendering Manager

<M>   Via unichrome video cards

Te recomiendo mirar la guia:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2005.1/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap7

Si queres dame una dirección de e-mail donde te puedo mandar mi archivo de configuración del núcleo el cual solo tenes que cargarlo y cambiarle las opciones de tu microprocesador y eso.

Te pego aca mi lsmod (entre paréntesis puse la explicación de cada uno):

Module                  Size  Used by

pcspkr                 2820  0 (es para escuchar los beeps)

i2c_viapro            8980  0 (para controlar la temperatura)

rtc                     10932  0 (el reloj universal)

shfs                   42896  0 (este lo uso para compartir archivos en red por ssh o sea encriptado)

i2c_dev               9216  0 (mas controles de temperatura)

eeprom               6672  0 (mas controles de temperatura)

i2c_via                4740  0 (mas controles de temperatura)

i2c_algo_bit         9352  1 i2c_via (mas controles de temperatura)

i2c_core            19072  4 i2c_viapro,i2c_dev,eeprom,i2c_algo_bit (mas controles de temperatura)

via                    36352  0 (este es el driver de video más importante)

drm                    60308  1 via (para acelerar los graficos o AGP)

via_agp                8576  1 (también para acelerar los graficos o AGP)

agpgart               27984  2 drm,via_agp (también para acelerar los graficos o AGP)

Saludos.

----------

